# Help! Critique my Setup



## gzollinger (Oct 1, 2007)

I fished Pensacola in October last year and had a ball catching a ton of Lady fish and some flounder. When I thanked the forum for their help getting me ready for the trip and putting me on fish, someone responded "Glad you had fun catching bait" LOL it was hilareous. I have had a year with that bug under my skin and now I am heading back for more and I want to try for a small shark this time. I figure what the heck, I do know how to catch the bait now.:letsdrink

I don't live close enough to the beach to do a ton of this, so I can't spend a fortune. I got no Kayak, so it is going to be all from shore, or from where I can wade.So here is the plan, I will take any input you all can give me.

I plan on getting this rod:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/item-link.jsp_A&_DAV=MainCatcat20166-cat601986&id=0030677119183a&navCount=11&podId=0030677&parentId=cat601986&masterpathid=&navAction=push&catalogCode=IJ&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat601986&hasJS=true

And Reel:<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/item-link.jsp_A&_DAV=MainCatcat20166-cat600380&id=0042811121641a&navCount=14&podId=0042811&parentId=cat600380&masterpathid=&navAction=push&catalogCode=IJ&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat600380&hasJS=true<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I am hoping the rod will be flexible enough to sling 4+bait out a ways, but stiff enough to land a small shark (If I get lucky). My other slightly more expensive choice is the following rod and reel combo:<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_53015_151003005_151000000_151003000_151-3-5<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I would load 300 yards of 40-50lb PowerPro tied onto This leader with a 4-8 OZ Spider weight.:<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">http://cgi.ebay.com/3-7-Finesse-Shark-Rigs-Pier-Surf-Casting-Leader-8-0_W0QQitemZ180267044403QQihZ008QQcategoryZ25564QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I am sure I will have the wife and kids at the beach during the day. Since we already established that I can figure out how to catch a lady fish and other "bait", I figure I will likely have some fresh bait for that evening. I checked the tide charts and it looks like high tide is going to be around midnight. I figure I head back to the beach with the last hour of light and start fishing. My <guess> is that at High tide in the dark, I should be able to throw bait between the shore and the first sand bar and still have a good shot at hooking into a shark. I will probably just fish close to whatever Condo we stay in (Probably Emerald Dolphin next to Peg Leg Pete's) unless there is a reason to drive somewhere else.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Since neither reel has a baitfeeder, I will just reel in the slack and set the drag real light. If I get something to take it, I count to ten, then tighten up the drag and set the hook. Well that is the plan. Like I said I will take any feed back I can get. If any of you all ever come up to Tennessee, and want to fish for some Smokey Mountain or tailwater trout, let me know and I can return the favor.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

this is a pretty neat site to look at to kinda get a feel for using diff rigs.....i cant comment on your setup cause i cant open the link on this computer for some reason......seems like you kinda got it figured out though....

http://www.combat-fishing.com/basicusefulrigs.html


----------



## gzollinger (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the great link on Rigs! That is very helpful.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

welcome :letsdrink


----------

